# 1948 Whizzer Roadmaster Luxury liner headlight



## KenD (Jul 10, 2018)

This is my first post, hope I get it right. I recently purchased a 1948 Whizzer Roadmaster and would like to find a vintage headlight for it. I noticed a couple of other posts looking for the same headlight. Probably a difficult item to find, but thought I would give it a try. 
Thanks,
KenD


----------



## bricycle (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Ken, welcome to the CABE!
Could you post a picture of what you are looking for?


----------

